

Windows 8 to feature a Dropbox-like sync in Windows Explorer - moblivu
http://www.istartedsomething.com/20110403/windows-8-explorer-teases-file-syncing-and-web-sharing/

======
michael_dorfman
That's a misleading headline; there's no indication that the "sync" feature
will be any more Dropbox-like than any of Microsoft's previous attempts at
sync (like Groove, or Windows Live Sync, etc.)

Sync is so-well-known a problem at Microsoft that Joel devoted an article to
the "architecture astronauts" wrapped up in it back in 2001. In fact, we're
two weeks from the 10th anniversary of that retrospective.
<http://www.joelonsoftware.com/articles/fog0000000018.html>

EDIT: Actually, this 2008 article by Joel adds more to the story:
<http://www.joelonsoftware.com/items/2008/05/01.html>

~~~
moblivu
Well, a solution to synchronize your files directly from your Windows Explorer
up to the cloud is a "dropbox-like" feature.

